# Folder give away



## sharpeblades

I would like to give away one of my folders to Woody's members as a way of giving back to such a "SUPER" forum.
It is a new take on an old design(Friction Folder) It has orange G-10 sides with a stainless file worked back bar.The blade is carbon Damascus riding on brass washers,It is completely put together with screws no pins,3/16 blade pivot and 1/8 blade stop.It will come with a hand tooled belt sheath also.The drawing will be on Monday April 30th ,Just post on here your name.(you need to be on the forum for at least 6mo. to inter)Thanks to all and good luck


----------



## marknga

Please draw my name.


----------



## John I. Shore

Great move there RT.  Good looking knife, good luck to all the members who jump in.

John I.


----------



## MoblMec

Great looking knife.
If I was to win it . I would promiss to love, honor, and cheriss it till death due us part.
MoblMec
P.S.
Been maired 27 years


----------



## rydert

nice knife Mr. Tabor..........please add my name
rydert


----------



## ryano

awesome! 

Ryan L aka "ryano"


----------



## Paymaster

What a beauty! Please add my name to the hat! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Keebs

Add me too, PLEASE!!!! 
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Les Miles

I'd like a chance as well.


----------



## beretta

Add me please


----------



## Big Mike

I'd like a try. Thanks.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Thanks for the chance RT.


----------



## kayaker

Your work is stunning.  Count me in please.


----------



## alphachief

Count me in...great looking knife!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Put me in coach. I'll play!


----------



## tcbravesman

Great looking knife! Please enter me into the drawing. Thanks


----------



## T.Woods

Nice Blade. Please enter me.


----------



## wvdawg

Please add me Raleigh.   Enjoyed the pics of the assembly process.
Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Put me in please. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ThaDuck

Im in!


----------



## Hornet22

Please add me Mr. Tabor. It would be an honor to own one of your works


----------



## jww

Add me please. Thanks


----------



## Nugefan

Andy Gurley


----------



## NiteHunter

NiteHunter is in. Thanks for the chance Mr.RT.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's a mighty fine looking knife, please put my name in the hat, and thanks!


----------



## arcame

One sweet lookin little knife. Please enter my name also. Patrick


----------



## Ruger#3

Thats pretty, please add my name.

Very generous, thanks!


----------



## ginn68

Please put my name in the hat.

Thanks!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Me too please!


----------



## forced2work

please add me also.


----------



## SGaither

I'm feeling lucky, please include my name.
Thanks again for such a kind gesture.


----------



## gtjackson

Add me to the list!


----------



## seeker

I would be most honored to own that knife.


----------



## Jake Allen

Very nice Mr Tabor!

Please add Jake Allen to the list.

Thank you!


----------



## Da Possum

Please add me to the list.

Thanks


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Please put my name in the hat.

Thanks!


----------



## rvick

i'm all in, thanx


----------



## StriperAddict

Walt sez "nice work" .. and I'm in too!
Thanks for your generous offer.


----------



## foxdawg

*folder*

put me in the mix, thanks for the chance to win. good looking knife!


----------



## chadf

Im in !

Pick me ! Pick me !


----------



## ridgestalker

Add me please.Thanks for the chance


----------



## mudracing101

Throw me in the pot also, Thanks


----------



## Havana Dude

Please throw my name in the hat. Awful nice gesture..........again!!!   Thanks


----------



## cobra97

What a great looking knife. Add me please.

Cobra97

Terry


----------



## cuda67bnl

Add me, please. Thanks.


----------



## kracker

Add me as well, thanks for putting up such a great knife.


----------



## wooddog

Thank you sir. Add me please. Anthony


----------



## MISSING RIDGE

*Folder giveaway*

Robert C Adams,Sr.-aka Missing Ridge-add me also,please


----------



## creekbender

Please add my name in the hat . Thanks for the opportunity !

Creekbender


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Please add me to the list. Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

I would love to carry one of your knives. Sign me up!


----------



## one hogman

Please Put my name in the Hat Mr. Raleigh, and Thanks!!


----------



## dunn1970

Put my name in the hat Sharpblades. Thanks


----------



## jbrooker

Add me too, and thanks for the generosity


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Count me in please sir.


----------



## boneboy96

I'd like a chance as well.  Thanks RT!


----------



## Whiteeagle

RT, what a beauty! Would go great with my primitive stuff! Please add me to the list. Thanks for what you are doing,   Doug


----------



## JustUs4All

Oh yes please add JustUs4All to the list.  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## cornpile

Thanks for a chance,its a beaut.Please add me in


----------



## Will-dawg

I'm in!!!

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## TNGIRL

Thank You SO much for all your generosity to all of us!!!!!Put me in please for that "UT" orange knife right there!!!!! and GOOD LUCK to everyone of us!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Can't wait to see how many pages THIS one gets.


----------



## guitarman64

add my name


----------



## Inthegarge

Great thing your doing......................please add my name....Thx


----------



## Backcountry

add me...thanks!


----------



## walkinboss01

Please add me. Thx-


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Please add me and thank you!


----------



## 02660

Thanks for the chance add me please.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Please enter me in your drawing and thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Please put my name in the hat, Sir! Thank you for the chance!


----------



## biker13

Please add my name and thanks Mr Tabor


----------



## Stewcat

*put me in*

I'd like a chance RT.  thank you!  Its another nice one.


----------



## onedude

very nice friction folder. please enter me. thanks for the chance.

Doug Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Razor Blade

Hey RT , I would love a chance to win it. Thank you. Scott


----------



## steve campbell

Please enter me Raliegh


----------



## Vmarsh

im in.

thanks!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Beautiful knife
I should win it.


----------



## SLY22

Add me to the list Mr. Tabor, good looking folder and thank you for the chance!
Carey
AKA sly22


----------



## Harleybob

Sure would be a nice Birthday present, sign me up, thanks.


----------



## donald-f

Great looking knife. Please put my name in the hat. Thank you.


----------



## the r.o.c.

pleased to be added to the list...thanks


----------



## Bkeepr

Please add me too!  Thanks!


----------



## Bruz

Up with kidney stones and cruising Woody's

Sign me up Sir.


----------



## DCM161

Nice knife!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## rolling_rock_123

Sign me up. Thanks !


----------



## fishunt

add me, thanks


----------



## fatboy84

Please add e to the list


----------



## docduncan

*Knife drawing*

Wow, what a great gift.
Please entermy name also.
Doc Duncan


----------



## bntgator

Add me please. Thanks 

Byron


----------



## blues brother

Raleigh, 
I would love a chance at that beauty.
Thanks!
Blues brother AKA Mike


----------



## Georgia Gator

Very nice work.
Please add me to the list. 
Good luck too everyone.


----------



## rifleroom

*Sign me up...*

Please mr. T! Good seeing you last week!


----------



## STX HUNTER

Beautiful knife and add me to the drawing. Thanks, Phillip.


----------



## Jasper

Very nice of you sir! Count me in!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Enter me please!

-Steven


----------



## Lukikus2

Beautiful knife. Add me please.


----------



## j_seph

Beautiful knife, please put me in. Thanks


----------



## southgaoriginal

would love a chance.  Always amazed at all of you folks for doing these give aways.


----------



## applejuice

I would love to have that knife!
Please enter my name , and thanks for the offer!


----------



## madrabbit

Name in the hat please!

Madrabbit


----------



## Mac

Please add my name to the list.  Nice looking knife

Dean


----------



## Slingblade

Thanks for the gesture Mr Tabor, please add my name to the hat.


----------



## frdstang90

As always a beautiful knife and great gesture.  Thanks


----------



## Gaswamp

thanks for the offer Sharpes,  add gaswamp please


----------



## Head East

I would be one proud winner.  Please enter my name!


----------



## JasonTyree04

Add my name to the list please. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Warthawg

Tossing my name in the hat


----------



## farm7729

Awesome knife. Count me in! Thanks


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Please add me.


----------



## Rick Alexander

*dang - this is getting popular*

put my name in the hat too if you don't mind.  Great gesture and neat design.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter

Add my name to the pot please!


----------



## Sterlo58

Raleigh, 
Thanks for the generous offer. Please add my name to the pot.


----------



## jfinch

Pick Me!!
Pick Me!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Awesome gesture.  Please add me to the list.


----------



## Arrowhead95

Very nice. I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## jkkj

please, include me . Thanks


----------



## CORNFED500

Please put me in I would love to add another one of your knifes into my gunsafe


----------



## BriarPatch99

Good looking knife.... please add my name to the pot...


----------



## woco hunter

Awesome knife. Add me.


----------



## morris

Great looking knife.
Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## gacowboy

Nice looking knife, please add me as well. 
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## UK bowhunter

Raleigh, your generosity is inspirational. Would love the chance to add another RT knife to my collection. Thank ya


----------



## jdb331

Beatiful knife. Add me in. Thank you


----------



## GMC Highrider

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Lightninrod

Thanks for the chance RT(and Terry)

Dan


----------



## ripplerider

*Great work*

Please count me in!


----------



## fireman401

I will give it a try!  Put me in Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Knotwild

I would appreciate being entered also. 

Thanks, Jim G


----------



## Papa Steve

Papa Steve !


----------



## Crickett

That's awesome! Please add my name to the drawing!


----------



## Fly Rod

I'm in....Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## turkey foot

I sure would like to own it, add Ted to the drawing.


----------



## jkk6028

super nice looking knife. please add me to the drawing and thanks for your generosity


----------



## injun joe

I'd like a chance also.


----------



## R1150R

Oh so close; but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades (I joined on 12-06-2011)
Congrats to whoever wins this really nice knife.


----------



## knifeman6785

Nice work !!!!! Please add my name to the drawing ,Thanks!!


----------



## donblfihu

Add me please thanks


----------



## speckman25

Please add me to your list. Thanks


----------



## gblrklr

Great looking knife!  Please put me in the drawing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

very unique.  Please add my name.


----------



## Hunterrs

I would like a chance please.  Thank you for the giveaway.


----------



## ClintW

please add my name I would love to own that knife!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Appreciate the opportunity, thanks!!


----------



## Tripple_D

Please add my name. Thanks


----------



## Underwatercolors

Please add my name - thanks


----------



## yelper43

Add me thanks!


----------



## georgia_home

Awesome blade work! I'd appreciate if you'd include me in the drawing. Gh.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Add "Dyrewulf"  to the contest!


----------



## Studawg170

Please throw my name in the hat


----------



## williamt

Please enter my name and thank you very much


----------



## 1shot1kill

drop my name in the hat....and thank you sir!


----------



## snookdoctor

Please put me in. Thanks.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Count me in.  Thanks, Raleigh.


----------



## javery

That's a cool looking knife,please put my name in.Thanks


----------



## deermaster13

please add me. thanks


----------



## huntindawg

Add me.

Thanks


----------



## smoky ghost

add my name,pls


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Very nice gesture! Please add my name, Chris Farmer.


----------



## secondseason

Thanks for the opportunity!  Please enter me!  It is also my favorite color


----------



## Jim Ammons

Enter my name-Thanks a lot for the opportunity.


----------



## sniper22

Please add me to the drawing. Who ever wins this is extremely lucky. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## TNBIRD

I'm In Please!!  Thanks for chance!


----------



## DFarm

Thanks for the chance.  Cool knife.


----------



## Seminole Wind

Count me in please sir. Thank you.


----------



## bullsprig1100

Please add Bullsprig1100 to the long list of hopefuls......Beautiful knife by the way.......THX for this great offer!


----------



## crittertale

*knife*

put me in thanks


----------



## biggdogg

add me to the list please sir!


----------



## Alicyn

Please add my name. I wanna give this to my daddy if I win it. Thank you.


----------



## georgiabound

Please add my name to the mix. I would love for this knife to go into my collection.


Robbie B.


----------



## Fletch_W

Me!


----------



## onfhunter1

Looks great please add ny name


----------



## Yelpu1

A custom knife in my favorite color!   Please put my name in the hat and thanks for the opportunity!

Yelpu1


----------



## fireman32

Toss my name in the hat please. 
And thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## OconeeDan

Raleigh, that is a beauty!  Please throw my name in the hat.
Dan


----------



## HTRDNCK

yes sir!


----------



## sharpeblades

Guys & Gals only a few days left


----------



## marlin

*Give away*

Please add my name to the hat and thanks for the chance to win one of your knives.


----------



## hunt-it-all

Add me!! Awesome work!


----------



## Wycliff

Please put me in the drawing, very nice gesture


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I will give it a shot. Count me in


----------



## RBaldree

*please put my name in the hat!*

Thank you.


----------



## Navyrob

Please add me to the drawing that sure is a good looking knife!!!


----------



## fowl play

sign me up!


----------



## win280

Please put my name in the hat for a chance at a fine knife.


----------



## redpredator

Please add me to the list! Thank you!


----------



## K80Shooter

Add my name to the pile. Thanks


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy

count me in.  I like this blade design.  great work!


----------



## Heywood

I'll throw my hat in the ring.  I've always been impressed with your work.


----------



## fishbait

Add me to the list to Sir. An thanks for the chance.


----------



## deerehauler

I would love a shot at it! Please throw my name in the pot!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

One more.  Thank you for the chance.


----------



## donald-f

Please put me in for a chance. Thank you.


----------



## Hawk9807

Please put me in the hat too.  Thank you sir.


----------



## barryc

Beautiful Knife!! Please add me in. Thanks


----------



## sharpeblades

The "WINNER" is** ARCAME ** Congratulations   You have till friday to claim you prize


----------



## onedude

Congratulations Patrick, 
Bring it to Trackrock next fall, I would like to see it. 
thanks for doing this Mr. Tabor.
Doug Adams
Carrollton, Ga
John 3:16


----------



## Crickett

Congrats Arcame!


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks for the chance Raleigh and congratulations to the lucky winner.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Congrats to WINNER! Thanks for the chance Raliegh, maybe next time I can be the lucky one!!!


----------



## arcame

thank you sir. consiter it claimed. pm sent


----------



## sharpeblades

*Knife "WINNER"*

Patrick send me your shipping info and i will get it on the way .Congratulations


----------



## cuda67bnl

Congrats to arcame. And thanks to sharpeblades for giving everyone the chance!


----------



## Head East

Congrats Arcame!  Thanks for your generosity Sharpeblades!


----------



## OconeeDan

Congrats to Patrick, and thanks for the chance Raleigh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats arcame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Congatulations arcame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bg7m

That's a good looking folder Raliegh and a heck of a good gesture giving it away!


----------



## sharpeblades

Thank you gentlemen and ladys,I hope he will injoy


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70

Congrats arcame!!!


----------

